# Anyone tried a vader 8 multiscale?



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2016)

Anyone own/tried a vader 8 multiscale? Very curious how they play,feel ,etc. There's not many reviews of them floating around here.


----------



## ferret (May 17, 2016)

I'm not sure any have been delivered yet, still a month or two off.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, when they took orders wasn't it something like a 20 week wait or something? That's five months, so I doubt many will pop into existence, unless they have an in-stock in progress or something. I'd imagine they play well though considering it is just a multiscale version of it's former self, which is a great playing guitar. Same bridge (design-wise) and everything, just slanted frets.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 17, 2016)

I have one on order right now and they said it should be done by august. I only ordered it earlier this month.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (May 18, 2016)

I also have one on order and was recently told that the original 20 week build time was brought down to 15 weeks. If that time frame sticks I should have mine mid July and a NGD thread should pop up shortly after


----------



## AliceLG (May 19, 2016)

I got a completion date of June 9 and ordered mid-April, but between international shipping and customs clearance it'll probably be late June.


----------



## DankMemes (May 19, 2016)

I ordered mine on April 11th and was quoted a build time of 15 weeks. Which puts that at about the end of July.


----------



## yellowshiva (May 19, 2016)

I look forward to see the first vaders Multiscale pop out


----------



## Wildebeest (May 21, 2016)

I'll let you guys know when mine gets here.


----------



## Severance (May 22, 2016)

I ordered mine the first business day after they put orders up by phone. I've talked to Chris about 3 times regarding my build and he has told me anywhere between 10 and 15 weeks is the current build time on one. They only quoted 20 to be safe on the bridge hardware.

Jeff posted these up the other day. https://www.instagram.com/p/BFOzUlGBBGG/?taken-by=jeffkiesel&hl=en 

I think that may be mine far right with the ash body. So hopefully I'm not waiting too much longer. This wait is getting excruciating.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 22, 2016)

So what specs did you guys get? Here's what I ordered:
Maple Neck/Ebony fretboard/abalone inlays (offset)
Black Limba wings/aquaburst flamed maple top
med-jumbo frets
everything else is standard


----------



## ShredFever (May 22, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> So what specs did you guys get? Here's what I ordered:
> Maple Neck/Ebony fretboard/abalone inlays (offset)
> Black Limba wings/aquaburst flamed maple top
> med-jumbo frets
> everything else is standard



- One piece solid flame maple neck tung oil finish
- Ebony no streak fretboard w/ abalone offset dots
- Gold Evo medium jumbo frets
- chambered mahogany body
- Hand selected flame maple top - it's from the the same blank Jeff used for his Arctic K series from NAMM. I really liked the chevron flame pattern from his guitar and had asked him to hold on to a piece of it for me
- custom transparent green color that they're supposed to match as closely as possible to some PRS Eriza Verde samples I sent them. Basically asked for it to be as "nuclear/radioactive" green as possible
- black knobs with abalone inlays


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 22, 2016)

Quality and feel should be the same as what they put out now, don't expect it to be much different.

I have two VM8's on order

Arctic Pink Package (3pc Body, Antique Ash Body, 5A Flame Top, Finished Faux Binding)
Gloss
Ebony Fretboard w/MOP Staggered Dots
Black Hardware
White Pickups
Black Knob w/MOP Inlay
SS Frets
Regular Neck Profile
Non-Chambered
Walnut/Maple 5pc Neck (Tung Oil)


Bookmatched Flamed Koa Top
Gloss
Swamp Ash Body
Thinner Neck Profile
Royal Ebony Board
No Inlays
EVO Gold Frets

Ordered them right at the end of March, pretty much the monday after the announcement so they should be done relatively soon.


----------



## getowned7474 (May 22, 2016)

I ordered my VM8 in early April so I'm expecting it to arrive in early July.

Maple Neck/Alder Body
Satin Matte Finish
Seafoam Green
5-Piece All-Maple Neck
Thinner Neck Profile
Tung Oil Finish Back of Neck
Maple Fingerboard
No Inlays
Stainless Med-jumbo Frets
White Pickups


----------



## AliceLG (May 23, 2016)

Mine's not in that pic 

Black Limba body
Maple/Black Limba neck
Royal Ebony fretboard
Satin Vintageburst finish
Natural satin back and neck
No inlays
Black pickups

EDIT: Stupid me. I forgot that any given date in the US starts with the month  My completion date is actually on September 6, not on June 9, which makes it 20 weeks


----------



## bostjan (May 24, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> Mine's not in that pic
> 
> Black Limba body
> Maple/Black Limba neck
> ...



You have to love our backward ways! I always write the date as 24 May 2016 to avoid confusion. Seeing 5/24/16 is also clear for most people, but 9/6/16 is ambiguous. I would actually prefer dates to be written largest to smallest left to right, like any other number, i.e. 2016 May 24 10:46, but, that's another topic altogether...

I don't have the scratch to order one of these, but I am actually really excited to see how these turn out.


----------



## WiseSplinter (May 25, 2016)

Judging by their quoted completion times (about 4 months when I got a quote from them for an AM7), and the date these were made available for order, I would expect to start seeing NGD's in July sometime?

//OFF TOPIC
American date format is crazy!
That said, I like the "big number first" method outlined by bostjan above, makes using the date as filename MUCH neater. And lists them in chronological order. Quite helpful


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 3, 2016)

Oh god the wait is killing me. August can't come soon enough haha.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jun 3, 2016)

Severance said:


> Jeff posted these up the other day. https://www.instagram.com/p/BFOzUlGBBGG/?taken-by=jeffkiesel&hl=en
> 
> I think that may be mine far right with the ash body. So hopefully I'm not waiting too much longer. This wait is getting excruciating.



Can anyone tell if the one laying horizontal up front is a 7 or an 8? If it's an 8, I'm fairly certain it's mine


----------



## ShredFever (Jun 5, 2016)

insaneshawnlane said:


> Can anyone tell if the one laying horizontal up front is a 7 or an 8? If it's an 8, I'm fairly certain it's mine



I think the pencil writing on the top near the lower cutaway says VM7


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 5, 2016)

I just realized today that there is a thinner neck profile. I placed my order In April I think. Do you guys think it's too late to change that? I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Jun 5, 2016)

Necks get done first iirc, so you're likely out of luck. The general consensus seems to be the difference is minimal so I wouldn't stress about it.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks for the answer. No worries, as long as its comfortable, I can jive with any neck shape.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2016)

So I've been trying to get some progress pics of my build from Carvin but customer support keeps saying they're too busy to take a couple of pictures. I've never dealt with Carvin before so I don't know if this is the norm. Anyone else get progress pics of their builds?


----------



## ferret (Jun 5, 2016)

It's the norm. The only time you'll get progress pictures, and even then not guaranteed, is if you are doing a high end build with Jeff himself, i.e. a Kiesel edition or K-series.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 5, 2016)

oh ok, guess I'll keep stalking their fb/instagram in hopes of seeing my guitar then


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 6, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> oh ok, guess I'll keep stalking their fb/instagram in hopes of seeing my guitar then



Welcome to the club  I keep checking the daily gallery in facebook just to see if there's a V(M)8 there that looks similar to what I ordered.


----------



## Severance (Jun 6, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> Welcome to the club  I keep checking the daily gallery in facebook just to see if there's a V(M)8 there that looks similar to what I ordered.



Ha same I have been lurking all over. The fact that he posted that green one that was finished the other day and the Burl top one that had alot of the other hardware in it is killing me. I want my guitar so damn bad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 6, 2016)

I saw him post some aquaburst flamed ones and got all excited because I thought one of them was mine, then I looked at the bridge and only saw 6 tuners


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jun 7, 2016)

I check both Kiesel/Carvin and Jeff's Instagram/Facebook like 10 times a day in hopes of seeing my VM8 

Honestly I'd be stoked to see any complete multiscale Vaders. That way I'd know mine would be done soon, as I placed my order in the first week they were made available


----------



## Severance (Jun 15, 2016)

Jeff has posted 2 completed custom Vader multiscales on IG. We may be imminent on the first of the run.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh boy time to get my wallet ready. I used the down payment option for this one. I doubt I'll see mine on their social media pages because of how goofy my options are.  Matte racing green body, pink inlays.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jun 15, 2016)

Depending on how well this vader turns out I'll probably get another one with a flamed maple neck because gottdamn that figuring on the neck he posted was nice.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BGp9sBHRFwE/?taken-by=kieselcarvinguitars


----------



## ferret (Jun 16, 2016)

This one is a 7, but it looks like things are getting close. Should be some NGDs soon.


----------



## Fretless (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm surprised I havn't seen any KM8's yet. I'm sure we will see some VM8's soon though, and I look forward to seeing those. I almost went with a VM8, but changed my mind last minute.


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jun 17, 2016)

i want one so badly!
this might not be the right thread, but is anyone experienced in buying from carvin/kiesel in germany/europe? hope the regular price + shipping + tax + toll is not as scary as it seems..


----------



## bostjan (Jun 17, 2016)

ferret said:


> This one is a 7, but it looks like things are getting close. Should be some NGDs soon.



To me, that looks beautiful. I still wonder why so much space between the bridge and BPU, though.


----------



## Severance (Jun 17, 2016)

bostjan said:


> To me, that looks beautiful. I still wonder why so much space between the bridge and BPU, though.


It's really not that far once you actually see how small they are in person.


----------



## Severance (Jun 22, 2016)

ferret said:


> This one is a 7, but it looks like things are getting close. Should be some NGDs soon.



This guitar has been delivered. Saw the ngd on facebook.


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 23, 2016)

Mine's gonna be delivered mid-August according to a recent estimate.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm at 12 weeks on both of my builds, Jeff is doing the finish on my Flame Topped one and getting the clear on the Koa build. So they should be here relatively soon if the hardware for the 8's are there.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jun 23, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm at 12 weeks on both of my builds, Jeff is doing the finish on my Flame Topped one and getting the clear on the Koa build. So they should be here relatively soon if the hardware for the 8's are there.



I sent Chris H. an email late last week and was told that they are indeed waiting on the 8 string bridges/hardware. I was told that the hardware should be arriving this week...and that mine will likely be one the first 8's to be completed.

I am beyond excited


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah I just spoke to him too, it'll be a few more weeks but I'm not too worried. I'm loaded up with summer classes and having a new 8 show would probably cause me to not study as hard


----------



## Severance (Jun 24, 2016)

This one is so close to mine. Making me wish I ordered this instead.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 24, 2016)

I didn't order this one originally and it's not an 8, but it is a multiscale Vader! Should be here next week! 







The Buckeye Burl was too good!


----------



## Opion (Jun 26, 2016)

For some reason, these multiscale Vaders seem as though they make the design look more...normal. Almost like the Vader shape works better when it's a multiscale. I thought the same about the Aries, definitely made the shape just flow better IMO. I wish I weren't such a deadbeat and could order one of these!!!


----------



## Wildebeest (Jun 27, 2016)

Opion said:


> For some reason, these multiscale Vaders seem as though they make the design look more...normal. Almost like the Vader shape works better when it's a multiscale. I thought the same about the Aries, definitely made the shape just flow better IMO. I wish I weren't such a deadbeat and could order one of these!!!


I agree, the harsh angles of the Vader flow much better when they are fanned. I didn't like the Aries until I saw it with fanned frets.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jul 1, 2016)

First VM8 just showed up on FB. It's the first VM8 I've seen anyway. I'm guessing this means that the hardware fot the 8's finally came in


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 1, 2016)

That is the first of my pair, can't wait to give that a whirl. Looks really good


----------



## Severance (Jul 1, 2016)

insaneshawnlane said:


> First VM8 just showed up on FB. It's the first VM8 I've seen anyway. I'm guessing this means that the hardware fot the 8's finally came in



It is the first he said on a live video earlier this week that they were just getting the 8 and 6 hardware this week. The matte trans blue one that was also on facebook has actually been done for like a month or so just sitting without a bridge.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 1, 2016)

man I've still got like 2 months til my vader vm8 shows up. I almost ordered another one last night lol


----------



## Severance (Jul 1, 2016)

Just got a shipping notice from Kiesel. Manly tears shedding.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm dying to see some vids of the vader multiscales.


----------



## Severance (Jul 6, 2016)

I have mine NGD post imminent.

Edit: ngd thread here


----------



## Wildebeest (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations dude! Looks amazing! I played a Carvin for the first time yesterday and was blown away. Between that and your post, I can barely contain my excitement.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 7, 2016)

image hosting 12mb

I honestly thought this one was mine when I saw it on instagram, then I remembered I still have a month ;_;


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got this in today, Fedex man woke me up rather early!

NGD in this section of the forum too.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 13, 2016)

My VM8 got finished today and will be shipped overnight tomorrow, I'm too hyped... I will try to get some pictures and a demo video done this weekend for a NGD, since I'm sure a lot of you are waiting to see videos of the VM8s.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 17, 2016)

anyone know the slant/angle of the pickup in the VM8? I'm thinking about throwing some juggernauts in mine when I get it.


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 17, 2016)

Jeff posted it on his facebook page a while back, heres the link -https://www.facebook.com/OfficialJeffKiesel/posts/849517241836777

6 = 10.2304 , 7 = 13.339 , 8 = 11.0186


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 17, 2016)

I would definitely give the lithiums a try though, they are a very different sound than the juggernauts but do sound good imo. Very tight and somewhat dry, probably less chunky than the juggernauts. Very good for 8 string stuff and the "djent" kind of sound. You can here a clip of what they sound like on my ngd post if you want, the intro riff is one of the spit positions but the riff after that is the bridge humbucker.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 17, 2016)

getowned7474 said:


> I would definitely give the lithiums a try though, they are a very different sound than the juggernauts but do sound good imo. Very tight and somewhat dry, probably less chunky than the juggernauts. Very good for 8 string stuff and the "djent" kind of sound. You can here a clip of what they sound like on my ngd post if you want, the intro riff is one of the spit positions but the riff after that is the bridge humbucker.



It's just a wild hare at the moment, I'm really just toying with the idea of picking up some juggs. I've listened to a bunch of clips of the lithiums and they sound good but the pickup gods demand appeasement from me lol


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 17, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's just a wild hare at the moment, I'm really just toying with the idea of picking up some juggs. I've listened to a bunch of clips of the lithiums and they sound good but the pickup gods demand appeasement from me lol



Yeah I get that, I probably would be swapping pickups in my guitars all the time If I didn't spend all my money on more guitars lol.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 17, 2016)

getowned7474 said:


> Yeah I get that, I probably would be swapping pickups in my guitars all the time If I didn't spend all my money on more guitars lol.



I've already bought a strandberg, a vader and an ormsby goliath this year, plus a kemper. I need to slow down on the big ticket purchases and go back to something "reasonable" like pickups


----------



## getowned7474 (Jul 18, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> Black Limba body
> Maple/Black Limba neck
> Royal Ebony fretboard
> Satin Vintageburst finish
> ...



Looks like yours is done, I remembered someone on the forum had satin vintageburst + Black Limba when I saw it. 








I have been skimming their social media even after getting mine lol. After doing it for months now its habit.


----------



## Severance (Jul 19, 2016)

getowned7474 said:


> Looks like yours is done, I remembered someone on the forum had satin vintageburst + Black Limba when I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad someone feels my same feel.


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 19, 2016)

getowned7474 said:


> Looks like yours is done, I remembered someone on the forum had satin vintageburst + Black Limba when I saw it.



I received a PayPal request this morning, then went to FB to check the guitars from yesterday and BAAAAAAAAAM! I'm 99% sure that's my VM8, and it looks gooooooooooooood. If it's mine, it was completed almost a full 2 months before the estimated date. My body is ready, my wallet needs a couple of weeks


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jul 27, 2016)

Idk if that is gonna show up but my VM8 came in today. Unfortunately, I won't be able to take proper pics/play it until I'm back home on Saturday

Edit: yeah it's not showing up for me. Link - instagram.com/p/BIYYbVnACGm/


----------



## AliceLG (Jul 28, 2016)

Notification of shipment received! It'll get here next Tuesday! I go on holidays for 2 weeks next Wednesday


----------



## Severance (Jul 29, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> Notification of shipment received! It'll get here next Tuesday! I go on holidays for 2 weeks next Wednesday


 Hey man they are travel sized.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Aug 4, 2016)

Got to see my 2nd one in the walk through pics, should be here soon


----------



## Wildebeest (Aug 4, 2016)

That's absolutely wild man. Congratulations.


----------



## Wildebeest (Aug 9, 2016)

Mine arrived 40 minutes ago. It's so perfect. Excellent work Kiesel.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 12, 2016)

mine showed up today \m/ 
here's the NGD thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?p=4629826#post4629826


----------

